# Strategie mit Koop-Modus?



## Amlug_celebren (20. November 2009)

Kennt jemand Strategiespiele mit Koop-Kampagne???
Fände das echt geil, da ich und meine Freundin mal wieder was in die Richtung zocken wollen, was nicht nach 1-3 Std. gleich zuende ist,
und wo es bissal mehr story gibt...


----------



## LK1801 (20. November 2009)

Battleforge kann man toll koop über lan zocken, aber sonst fallen mir keine andere spiele ein.


----------



## G-Beret (21. November 2009)

In Flashpoint gabs immer schöne Koop´s. Die haben immer recht viel her gemacht.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (22. November 2009)

Seit wann gibt es denn ein Flashpoint Strategiespiel???
Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## G-Beret (23. November 2009)

ja mein Gott ist es halt nen Tatik-Shooter, jedenfalls machen die Koop´s großen Spass, wie ich finde.


----------



## No0dle (23. November 2009)

Da fällt mir spontan nur Alarmstufe Rot 3 ein ... aber du kannst ja mal ein Auge auf Empire Total War werfen, denn es scheint, als ob in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten die Multiplayer-Kampagne (~ Koop) erscheint 

Aspekt Story: Bei RA3 gibt es eine Story, die mit recht unterhaltsamen Zwischensequenzen unterlegt, aber nix besonderes ist ... bei Empire Total War strikt ihr eure Story/Geschichte selbst.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (29. November 2009)

Okay, das klingtja mal richtig gut!
Alarmstufe Rot 3 habe ich noch rumliegen!
Mal schauen was da so geht!!!!

Alles andere ist jetzt auch gefragt!

L4D und ein paar andere sind mir schon bekannt,
aber mit richtig guter story nur weniges,
bzw. was länger als 5-6std. motiviert!


----------



## Oberboss (3. Januar 2010)

Kannsts ja mal mit Empire versuchen, da ist jetzt die Beta von der Multiplayerkampagne rausgekommen. 
Bei mir läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme, und es fesselt verdammt lange. Allerdings ist ein bisschen Einarbeitung nötig. 
Momentan ist das eines der wenigen "Richtigen" Strategiespiele (also mit Taktik und so), dies so gibt. 
Auf Story musst du aber größtenteils verzichten.

mfg


----------

